# wow......



## ratyluver (Aug 27, 2007)

nobody has been talking in this section for like 1 week or more.... Did I miss something?


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3535.html

Maybe I made an impact, not sure.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe most people got scared off. :lol:


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

MagicalLobster said:


> http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3535.html
> 
> Maybe I made an impact, not sure.


Perhaps there simply has not been a need lately to post in that forum?

There is a book called the four agreements that is wonderful. One of the agreements is 'Take nothing personally'. Said in another way it could be interpretted, 'Not everything is about you'.

The above is good advice that was given to me once.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Things like accidental litters and such seem to come in waves....

Must be an off time.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't people usually breed in spring/summer anyways? Or maybe I'm thinking of a different animal.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

twilight said:


> Don't people usually breed in spring/summer anyways? Or maybe I'm thinking of a different animal.


Well, you know, springtime's in the air and all the maids and lasses get that twinkle in their eye....


Nah, nothing like that for rats. :lol:


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Forensic said:


> twilight said:
> 
> 
> > Don't people usually breed in spring/summer anyways? Or maybe I'm thinking of a different animal.
> ...



LOL!!!!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------

